# Frost crystal Macro's, the miniature world of ice!



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Following on from my previous thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94785

Here are a few "true" macro images of the tiny world of ice crystals, if it wasn't so damn cold I'd have set the tripod and remote release up, so these are all handheld with Nikon D300 and 105VR f2.8 micro Nikkor.

Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome images :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

That is impressive


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Stunning shots mate. I am a big fan of Macro and you have just done yourself proud with them. :thumb:

Regards

Maxtor


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice shots mate, i have the 105 vr but on my D700 it is a true 105mm, so i can't get those really close up shots. Time to buy a 1.4 TC me thinks.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Maxtor said:


> Stunning shots mate. I am a big fan of Macro and you have just done yourself proud with them. :thumb:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Maxtor


Thanks mate, I love macro above all others, plus on a cold/wet day you can set up a home studio and play around with wee things


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

God bless mother nature, and those little men from japan that make such nice cameras too.

great images.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very cool!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I think you would benefit from a tripod and a greater depth of field matey. Some of those images are so selective with whats in focus and whats out its uncomfortable to look at.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wow great shots mate!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Stunning photos there Gary - all the most impressive for being taken handheld in cold weather :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mike V said:


> I think you would benefit from a tripod and a greater depth of field matey. Some of those images are so selective with whats in focus and whats out its uncomfortable to look at.


I prefer selective focusing on my macros and normally try to get a few features in focus (one the same plain) to give this effect, it is intentional 

Thanks for the comments though.

Thanks to everyone else too


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

problem with macro is that DoF is minimal anyway, due to the focus distance. 

Not bad at all


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

@ Gary-360
can't get better than that... really awesome

gio


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I really like pics 3, 6 and 7. Very nice :thumb:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Stunning photography there! Incredible!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

gary, you're a genius 
that's why i like photography, shows you images from another world!
thx very much for the pics!!!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

shabba said:


> gary, you're a genius
> that's why i like photography, shows you images from another world!
> thx very much for the pics!!!


I've never been caled that before! Thanks for the comments


----------

